# Mud pro diff issue



## Zbt84 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a 12 mud pro with 29.5 ol2 my rear diff housing brok into 3 pieces i am looking at doing a 3.6 gear swap has any one done that on a late model 700 ? What year can you get the 3.6 diff from ? Do they match up correctly?


----------

